# Olives and Peppadew



## sentientlight (May 10, 2020)

Can someone suggest new recipe from Olives and Peppadew stuffied with Cheese ?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most anywhere you see alcaparrado would work.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/daisy-martinez/chicken-with-rice-arroz-con-pollo-recipe-1945235


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

And see this thread
https://cheftalk.com/threads/sauté-with-olives.89223/#post-534510


----------

